# Youtube money



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi, I know there are some youtubers on here, was wondering if you would share your insights into how youtube pays these days. No need to share exactly what you are getting paid (unless you want to  ) but as I'm thinking of starting a channel I would be curious what kinds of tricks there are, how you pay taxes etc. Anything money related.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Doesn't WardConnor make about $67 million a year?

If you have side income, a great place for it is a Solo 401(k).


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Doesn't WardConnor make about $67 million a year?
> 
> If you have side income, a great place for it is a Solo 401(k).


I heard a rumor that if the lottery prize gets any bigger they are going to have to borrow from @wardconnor to be able to pay out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Outerspace said:


> Hi, I know there are some youtubers on here, was wondering if you would share your insights into how youtube pays these days. No need to share exactly what you are getting paid (unless you want to  ) but as I'm thinking of starting a channel I would be curious what kinds of tricks there are, how you pay taxes etc. Anything money related.


If you're starting from scratch, my best advice would be to not worry about the money. There will be plenty of other important decisions to make before you start earning enough to be concerned about how YouTube pays or tax implications.

Disclaimer: This is coming from someone who doesn't (and likely never will) earn enough from YouTube to matter. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

But for starters, you must have 1,000 subscribers and 4,000 hours of annual watch time before YouTube will allow you to monetize your videos and start to earn anything at all.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What @Ware said.

YouTube is funny. If you read and research you will repeatedly read and hear people say that if you are just in it for the money then do not bother. Yes there is money to be made with YouTube. There is money to be made everywhere though.

Do not even worry about the money at first. Not only do you have to build 1000 subscribers and 4000 hours of watch time, but the money is really not that great anyway even when you do hit that threshold. Yeah it is nice to have a little bit of side income but the adsense revenue is so minimal that with a few views here and there, it makes me wonder if it is even worth making the videos at all in comparison to the hours you put into the production of the video.

Yes I wanted to make money. Am I making videos now to make money? Yes and no. Yes I want to make videos to make money. No I do not want to have money my driving force behind the videos.

Your heart and passion needs to be there. I love working in the lawn and yes I am truly passionate about it. I do not make videos just to make videos. If I am not feeling it then I am not going to make a video. I guess what I am trying to say is that if you go into it with the intention to make a crap load of money then you need to think again because the odds are that you will not succeed if money is your driving force.

While yes I do make a little bit of money, would I quit my day job? Not even close, I make way more money at my day job ( do not make that much at work) than I could ever imagine making with YouTube. I also have investment costs involved with YouTube like camera gear, computer gear, etc. (these are relativity minimal but could explode.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> What @Ware said.
> 
> YouTube is funny. If you read and research you will repeatedly read and hear people say that if you are just in it for the money then do not bother. Yes there is money to be made with YouTube. There is money to be made everywhere though.
> 
> ...


in truth for someone who is truly passionate about lawn care it seem like the most compelling reason to do it is to become popular enough that you get free tools/equipment to test or have affiliates/sponsorship. That is a great way to help recoup the costs of doing the videos - getting tools and equipment you can use in your program at no cost or reduced cost, etc.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I sarted a channel in 2014 and made a few videos. Even though I haven't made any videos in 4 years I still get a payment occasionally. Currently It has a total of 6,058 subscribers and 1,085,910 views since, here are my payments since.



So roughly $1k per 1 million views is what mine has paid.

YouTube itself isn't where most creators make money it's the merch, patreon, amazon links, and other products people push in their videos that make them money. And some, like How to with Doc take it a step further and try to drive you to there website or blog to get links and additional info in order generate click though traffic for ad revenue there. Only people make good money just from YT are the ones that are pumping out videos every few days and getting hundreds of thousands of views per video within 24hrs of posting.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the info guys. Doesn't seem like a real money maker. I think I'm going to start one just for the outlet though. I will start with my garden and expand into the lawn thing as it progresses. I'm just starting on the Ware/Ward methodology, so maybe it will be interesting to watch. And I have a huge field.

But it sounds like it's straightforward, there aren't any tricks or anything.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Outerspace said:


> I think I'm going to start one just for the outlet


That's what Hickok45 did, and now he has millions of subscribers. Have fun; be genuine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Outerspace said:


> But it sounds like it's straightforward, there aren't any tricks or anything.


Yep, just focus on creating quality content. Once you get a bunch of videos out there, the views/watch time will start compounding.

My biggest struggle has been the amount of time it takes to record/edit videos and then respond to comments/questions - I have too many competing interests/responsibilities at the moment.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Time is the biggest factor. Something as simple as mowing takes longer. Then explaining things. The post production can be tedious sometimes. It is a fun hobby though an I enjoy it. Not in it for anything other than having fun. For now anyway


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Ware said:


> Outerspace said:
> 
> 
> > But it sounds like it's straightforward, there aren't any tricks or anything.
> ...


Sure do miss your videos for what it is worth. I found this site and a renewed passion for the lawn based solely on your channel. Certainly understand your reasoning and I could imagine the work it takes, but they were very well done.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

BlakeG said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Outerspace said:
> ...


#metoo


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

:lol: classic lawn rebel mic drop.

You da man! @wardconnor


----------

